# My First Dive Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think this is a dive watch...it has "666 Feet" on the dial and a Pepsi bezel, so it must be!









Received this from Si today...and absolutely







it! Just the right size at 37mm, virtually NOS and an orange second hand. Lovely angled and sunken bezel. Screw down crown









Plus its a "Set-O-Matic" !! Now I know you're impressed


































Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul, thats a monster of a crystal!!! is it acrylic?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like tha a lot paul, nice and clean dial,

err what does the set o matic refer to?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Wecome to the dark side! The deep, dark side that is


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Paul, thats a monster of a crystal!!! is it acrylic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is. It has to go deep, 666 feet deeeep.











pg tips said:


> err what does the set o matic refer to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me PG. It's just a regular quick set day/date . What does "Dual - Day" mean as well...I have no idea







But maybe something spectacular will happen at midnight tonight









I couldn't resist...and I know Si didn't know what the movement was or looked like....looks like I'm the first in there. The rotor has rather nice etched green text on it. Japanese movement. Marked "N7" on rotor and screwdown back....so if it follows other Bulova numbering that puts it at 1977. Note nice large rubber O-ring.

Inside of caseback is marked "Q110 Caravelle Watch Division, Bulova Watch Co, Honk Kong"










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

A Set-O-Matic? 'Kinnel, you lucky ba...........


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul, that is very very nice!

I actually had to pause and look at that one again. Especially like the case shape, dial, bezel markings, hands.....damn I love the whole watch









Well done mate!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm glad you are happy with it, Paul. Good to see the movement isn't a pile of rust









Si


----------

